

Ask HN: What are the technological gadgets you are craving for? - charlax

Arduino, Raspberry Pi, Google self-driven car…
======
Mz
Some gadget that will instantaneously inject me with the ability to make
enough money online to clean up my financial mess and support myself (as in
with housing and everything)...

------
yashchandra
Do you mean a wishlist or ones that might be in the work already (like google
self driven car). I personally would like to have a flying gadget.

~~~
charlax
Ones that might in the work already.

